# Honda RT5000



## gregm784 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm a newb here. Looks like a fun place. 

I have a RT5000 that is making a noise from the oil pump under the seat. I have the shop manual, and micro fiche of the pump. I'm looking for someone that may have experience with this tractor.

It runs like a top and still drives, but the noise concerns me. 

Honda part # 56000-752-D37


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the level/condition of the hydro oil. It could be low,or dirty. Is there a hydraulic filter on it ? If so,it could be getting plugged.


----------

